# Passing of Lady Patricia



## dangerboy (15 Jun 2017)

Some sad new for the PPCLI

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/14/world/europe/patricia-knatchbull-countess-mountbatten-dead.html?_r=0


> Patricia Knatchbull, a Grande Dame of Britain’s Elite, Dies at 93
> 
> By ALAN COWELLJUNE 14, 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jun 2017)

Lady P was awesome, met her only the once, on our parade in Kljuc in 97. I thought she was going to cop a coronary when I fired up the AEV right behind her after the parade.  RIP.


----------



## Lightguns (15 Jun 2017)

Met her in the 80s on three occasions, all class, RIP.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jun 2017)

My sympathies on the passing of Lady Patricia.She is now reunited with her loved ones taken from her so cruelly.


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jun 2017)

A wonderful lady and patron of the PPCLI.


----------

